# Funny Prank Call Left on My Study's Answering Machine.



## N. Eshelman (Mar 17, 2011)

It goes to my Facebook page, but I think that you all can see it: 
[video=facebook;10150460531145473]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150460531145473&comments[/video]


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 17, 2011)

I am 85% sure I know that voice.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 17, 2011)

One of Osteen's confused 'church' member?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 17, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I am 85% sure I know that voice.



What Benjamin's not telling you is that he spoke with me on the phone today. IT WASN'T ME!!!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 17, 2011)

I can neither confirm nor deny we were on the phone at the time the call was placed.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 18, 2011)

Media file is broken in Google Chrome (i.e. window is black), and doesn't show up (in the case of Internet Explorer).


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 18, 2011)

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> Media file is broken in Google Chrome (i.e. window is black), and doesn't show up (in the case of Internet Explorer).


 
Huh. It's working on Safari (must be a Mac thing).  Anyone else having problems?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt (Mar 18, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:
> 
> 
> > Media file is broken in Google Chrome (i.e. window is black), and doesn't show up (in the case of Internet Explorer).
> ...



Worked fine on the Beta RC version of Mozilla Firefox 4.

All I can say is this: O.O


----------



## jayce475 (Mar 18, 2011)

Works fine on my IE9 and Chrome.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2011)

Please, someone help me find Pastor Joel. LOL I need some help. Urgently. I need a better life!


----------



## Skyler (Mar 18, 2011)

It works for me in Chrome.

Joel Osteen? Really? Lol.


----------



## Andres (Mar 18, 2011)

does not work for me either. I just see a black box. I'm on Chrome.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 18, 2011)

Black box


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm on Chrome and it works for me.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 18, 2011)

Safari and it worked fine.


----------

